
Were French People Born to Speak French? - jrwan
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/were-french-people-born-to-speak-french/#:~:text=You%20might%20assume%20that%20people,raised%20immersed%20in%20French%20culture.&text=Indeed%2C%20people%20essentialize%20language.
======
mytailorisrich
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24069880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24069880)

